
Show HN: Neck Check – App that reminds you to fix posture and ends Text Neck - maanitm
http://www.tecshala.com/neckcheck
======
maanitm
Neck Check helps remind you to use your phone with good posture to reduce neck
pains and ultimately end Text Neck. The app takes advantage of sensors in your
phone and notifications so you can be reminded to hold your phone at eye level
while you are using it. I was in eight grade when I came up with this idea
during a school project about Text Neck. I was working on multiple iOS apps at
the time, but as quarantining rolled up at the end of my senior year, I
realized the importance of good posture now that everyone is on their phones.
I decided it was the perfect time to bring this idea from 4 years ago to
fruition. Here it is and I hope you like it.

